# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  still cant access profile

## xun_18

can some please explain to me what i have to do or what might be causing the problem its been a week since ive been a new meber and still cant access my profil at all

----------


## lovbyts

50+ post I believe.

----------


## xun_18

is replying thread apost cause i must of atleast have replied 50 times

----------


## JohnnyVegas

No you haven't. You can see your post count in the right hand column, and you have 35.

There may be a certain amount of day as well. So, if you get to 50 and still can't post, ask a mod and they will tell you if there is anything else you need to do.

----------


## xun_18

alright thanks

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Hang out in the Lounge. You will find a bunch of non-AAS threads to comment on...you might even make some friends.  :Smilie:

----------


## gixxerboy1

you also need a certain amount of days as a member

----------


## xun_18

well i new since monday so you think like around a week or 2

----------


## gixxerboy1

i may be wrong i think its 15 days to access profile but 30 days to be able to pm.

----------


## xun_18

cause some people say i needed 50 post and im at 50 and still cant access it so i guess ill just have to wait lol and see

----------


## *Admin*

May I ask why you are so anxious to get to your profile??? what are you needing to do???

----------


## xun_18

put up a picture

----------


## *Admin*

How are you trying to access your profile?

----------


## xun_18

at the top right of the page between setting and notification

----------


## *Admin*

there is nothing shown as wrong with your account so I really do not know why you can not click and post a picture for your avatar...


Try from the left side under Forum Actions see if you can change it there...

----------


## xun_18

rhanjs its working now

----------


## Panterror

having the same problem...my profile or others profiles.

----------


## chrisgroom

sorry to but into your conversation but i am having the same problem with accessing my info, in your reply you say to hang out in the lounge and will find a bunch of non-aas threads how do i get into this lounge and what are these threads

----------


## xun_18

just click on forum go down and look for lounge ar question something like that people talk about all kind of stuff

----------


## xun_18

check for ARlounge that the name

----------

